# Pictures!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Right, here they are!! sorry it took so long, he wouldn't sit still long enough.. Not great quality as they are off my phone..

Not much is known about him as he was found in the road in Manchester..

Names so far... Tiggs, Nugget, Alan(!), Darwin and Chunk



















Wouldn't keep still


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Finally woman 

He's gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Beautiful...
Such a lovely colour too!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

His nose isn't actually black, it's a dark brown but the camera makes it look black lol! He has lovely chocolatey brown eyes as well.. Shame I can't get a good picture of them, OH has an 8mp camera on his phone, I'll try with his tomorrow if I get chance


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a stunner, is he a seal point or sooty fawn? I think Chunk would suit him he looks so meaty and round. Is he fully grown? He would look good next to Miffy and George


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

he is lovely!!! defo an Alan in the first picture, hehe


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

About bloody time missy. He's gorgeous! I think Darwin would suit him. I like the name Darwin I may keep that in mind for future buns.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> what a stunner, is he a seal point or sooty fawn? I think Chunk would suit him he looks so meaty and round. Is he fully grown? He would look good next to Miffy and George


Really have no idea about him at all.. Poor sausage, he seems fairly young but he is huge so I'd say he is fully grown, there is deffinately Lionhead in him but not too sure what he could be X with??


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> About bloody time missy. He's gorgeous! I think Darwin would suit him. I like the name Darwin I may keep that in mind for future buns.


I have just had Chester suggasted as well!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I have just had Chester suggasted as well!


Ooh Chester would be good for him too.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

He looks lovely, and very settled already!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

He is sooooo beautiful I love his mouth in the first pic... I think he is deff a Darwin or possibly a Chester but more of a Darwin!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yay they were worth waiting for!! He's so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the name Chester for him as he is a chestnut sort of colour 

He is a cutie  worth waiting for pics 

Hehe, I love that everyone loves Darwin, I suggested it  , we have a kitten in at work called Darwin and I saw him and his name and it was a "I love that name!" moment and I am keeping it for a future pet, proberly a bun  but people can steal it if they want it, lol! We could all end up with a Darwin!
Also have Kimba for my next Girly  Unless I have a pair and they will be Kovu and Kiara 

How about Cody  he looks like a Cody 
Or something exotic like Keeni or Koda(from brother bear, I love kids films!)

Hector? Alfie? Storm? Casper? Jasper? Ollie? 

I think he looks like a NethieXLionhead - his ears look nethie

will keep throwing names at you when I think of more 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I like the name Chester for him as he is a chestnut sort of colour
> 
> He is a cutie  worth waiting for pics
> 
> ...


Just a guess but you like Lion King by any chance?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Just a guess but you like Lion King by any chance?


I love the Lion King  I love any kids film really but the films when I was actually a kid are better for names 
Kimba I actually found on a website while I was searching for names for someone rather than Simba adapted but Kovu and Kiara are indeed Lion King 2  I could have Kovu and Kimba! lol.

Darwin actually makes me think of the monkey on the kids show where the girl could talk to animals(her name was eliza) I dunno what it was called.

Hey, he's a Lionhead X so how about Simba  or Zion or something Lion like  watch the Lionman for tips on naming Lions!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to make you jealous I went to the Lyceum theatre last Thursday to see Lion King broadway production! I love all the Disney films especially Lion King its always been my fave. Kimba is the Japanese white lion isn't it? Oh and the cartoon your thinking of with Darwin is the Wild Thornberrys I used to watch it and wish I could talk to animals too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats the one!!!! I knew it had Wild in the name!
I saw the Lion King show at Disney World Animal Kingdom!!! 

Kimba: Meaning: Bush Fire. Screen Details: From 1960's Japanese cartoon "Kimba the White Lion

I brought the Jungle Book on DVD yesterday  they didnt have Lion King's so I will have to ebay them maybe!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I already have all the animal related Disney films on DVD! Working on the otehr ones now. I've never been to Disney World though I'd love to go. Maybe I should pester OH for our next holiday.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

its great!!! but bloody expensive!

we are kinda taking over Tinks picture thread :blushing:

how we get sidetracked!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hobnob!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hobnob!!!!!


Mmm hobnobs! I want some now I hate you Emzy!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hobnob lol!! that would be good at the vets... We like Chester now as well, your making this harder!!! poor guy still has no name!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww he's gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:- is he a Nethie?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I think he looks like a NethieXLionhead - his ears look nethie


That is what I thought.. def lionhead in him but his ears and podgy face look a little nethie to me...



hazyreality said:


> Kimba: Meaning: Bush Fire. Screen Details: From 1960's Japanese cartoon "Kimba the White Lion


So what name means 'the little bugger keeps biting me?' thought he was licking my hair last night then he started chewing on my scalp


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Aww he's gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:- is he a Nethie?


No idea! def lionhead X so I think maybe with nethie


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> That is what I thought.. def lionhead in him but his ears and podgy face look a little nethie to me...
> 
> So what name means 'the little bugger keeps biting me?' thought he was licking my hair last night then he started chewing on my scalp


When I first glanced at the pictures I was going to put on my post "wow a little Nethie!" lol then I saw he looked a bit like a Lionhead aswell. I definately say a Lionhead X Nethie!

hmmm, Humbug? Rascal? Mischief? lol

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hehehe hobnob :lol:

Albert, Einstein, Climpie, Smirnoff


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> That is what I thought.. def lionhead in him but his ears and podgy face look a little nethie to me...
> 
> So what name means 'the little bugger keeps biting me?' thought he was licking my hair last night then he started chewing on my scalp


Nibbles LOL


----------

